# Petunia pictures June 11th



## iluvwalkers (Jun 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]here are a few pictures I took today...[/SIZE]


----------



## anoki (Jun 11, 2007)

I think she looks amazing!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

And sooo happy to be home!!!



:

~kathryn


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 11, 2007)

B *sniff* E *sniff* A *sniff* UTIFUL!! *nose blow*. That is so touching!! The picture of her with Zada, Petunia looks like she is smiling. And I can't believe that is the same backside! It looks fantastic!! I m so happy for you!! :aktion033:


----------



## Bassett (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh how great it is to see Petunia looking so well.



: She IS smiling at Zada.



: By the way has she started "singing" yet? :bgrin I'm so happy you to have her home. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Great to hear about her.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 11, 2007)

:aktion033: Great pictures!!! :aktion033:


----------



## minimule (Jun 11, 2007)

She does look happy to be home and that backside looks WAY better than before. :aktion033:


----------



## Chico (Jun 11, 2007)

Petunia was smiling! She's happy to be home with the people who love her.



:

chico


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 12, 2007)

I never though I would be so pleased to see a backside in my life!!!

That is AMAZING!!!

See, have faith- it was worth it, wasn't it??


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow she looks GREAT!!!! I know I haven't posted in the Tunia threads but I have been following them closely, and am so glad she's home wiht you... she's sooooo beautiful!!!

Jessi


----------



## MerelyAmanda (Jun 12, 2007)

New here so I didn't know the story and had to go back and read the old threads. I'm glad to hear she's doing better. She looks wonderful.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 12, 2007)

:aktion033: Tunia has such a beautiful crotch :aktion033:

Wow...that is just amazing !!!!!

We need to throw a "Cyber Party" for the Vet



:

Super pics .... gorgeous day!

Hey, is the first pic a Photoshop??



:



: :bgrin


----------



## Marty (Jun 12, 2007)

awwww Nik, she's been through so much.......

she looks wonderful........

now gimmee a call lady!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh Nikki, she looks so good!!!!!!!! I am so glad this story has a happy ending....Petunia is one lucky Jenny!!!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 13, 2007)

Nikki you have me :bgrin through my



: ... she is beautiful, and i am so glad that sharing my Bonny's story with you helped



:

i am :new_multi: :risa8: :488: for you!!!

i also want to know, is she singing for Zada yet? :saludando:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]does she sing yet? oh does she ever! she is alot more vocal then before. when we are outside we let her wander around the house and barn and if i go into the tack room she will stand outside the door and bray until i give her a treat  , a little spoiled now i would say. funny donkey



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jun 13, 2007)

Nikki I am so happy for you and your family! She is looking really, really good! :aktion033:



:


----------



## SilverDollar (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Nikki. Petunia looks absolutely wonderful!! I am so very happy for you and your family. Petunia is _definitely _ smiling at Zada.



: God bless your vet for having the faith in her. Kudos to everyone who played a part in this miracle story and to Petunia for her will to live! Thanks for the photos...they made my day. :aktion033:

Rebecca


----------

